# Gassing



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Well as the subject doesn't seem to have reared its ugly head yet this year, I thought I would start things off >

It occurred to me the other day, whilst having a moments contemplation about Mrs P's and my forthcoming 6 week trip, that of all the incidents of "aledged" gassing over the preceding years seem to have involved only motorhomes and not a single caravan, which struck me as being somewhat perverse! I accept that we tuggers are barred from Aires but I have, in the past, seen caravans whose owners are clearly overnighting (on the supposedly terribly unsafe) motorway service areas. 

Can it be that tuggers are viewed as being the poor relations of MH'ers with nothing worth stealing?? 

Just askin like !!

Andy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yeah bloody Peasants!! The Gassers know that Tuggers do not have Rolex watches and €3000 lying around in cash which it seems is exactly what all Motorhomers who are "gassed" seem to have.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

well I always have the required amount of cash

The tiaras jewellery,etc

They just won't break in to steal it 

Im well pissed of

Sandra


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

It has aledgedly happened to campers in tents at the same time as motorhomers on the same sites but be careful as there is a huge can of worms just waiting to be opened on this subject.


----------



## buxom (Mar 20, 2008)

Well I must admit to being somewhat sceptical about such stories but then one night it happened to us and we almost passed out but survived and where most surprised that our newly installed gas alarm had not gone off but then we remembered we had had mushy peas with our fish and chips so panic over.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Yes,it has been a boring day hasn't it?

Baguetteand pain au chocolat for brekky in Boulogne this morning, no migrantsto be seen or run over on the way to Eurotunnel, large dog runningloose and possibly killed at the Pet Passport Office, bl**dy touristsholding up the queues at check-in, Passports okay despite wife havinggrown a beard on holiday, ten minute wait before being let on thetrain, Eurotunnel guy banged his head on my wing mirror before I hada chance to pull it in, long wait at Dartford to go through tunnelbut not as long a wait as those going t'other way as Police hadstopped traffic moving on the other carriageway before the bridge,220 miles in four hours with only two stops for a cuppa, unloaded MH,wine now carefully maturing at home, enough mucky clothes to fill awashing machine a dozen times, Chinese takeaway in an hour or so andfirst time watching tele in three weeks - and now someone mentionsgassing!

It'sgood to be home - planning the next trip.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Yeah, not much happening on the forums these days.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

A good referendum would liven things up a bit.....

Gassing simply puts people to sleep and it's a steal.....

Mind you we also all know that the security in a tugged unit is so slack that you don't even need to bend the hairpin first.........

Shal I go back to sleep now?

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Referendum, have we missed something there Dave, was there a thread on that, have you a link.>>:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Nah Cabby, it's like London buses, you wait around for hours and suddenly loads come along at once.....:crying::grin2::wink2::surprise::nerd:

exactly the same with Referendum threads..... you wait for years and years and then suddenly along comes about 50 all at once (but they all have the same non-news in them) :frown2::frown2::frown2::frown2::frown2:

Dave >

(cue Barry and Allan)


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

We should all look forward to the day when Mrs May triggers article 50 then let the posts re-start. This year, Next year, or maybe she will never do it. 

Bet you all cannot wait. Typing fingers at the ready.. (or in my case typing finger)


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

There is only one trigger that needs to be operated.....

sadly Cameroon has ducked out of sight.......

Oh well, there's always something to trump about.......

That should raise a storm......

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

BrianJP said:


> It has aledgedly happened to campers in tents at the same time as motorhomers on the same sites but be careful as there is a huge can of worms just waiting to be opened on this subject.


You don't want to be doing that in a tent, I once put a can of beans on a camp stove, with just a small hole in top in case fell off, talk about vesuvios, worms would make a bigger mess I think.

I was only 9 at the time I hasten to add.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Just to prove Ploddy's point. Many moons ago, when we were wet behind the ears, we had an intruder enter the van in the early hours whilst overnighting on a service station. We had four tuggers for company and not one of them were touched!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Revise said:


> We should all look forward to the day when Mrs May triggers article 50 then let the posts re-start. This year, Next year, or maybe she will never do it.
> 
> Bet you all cannot wait. Typing fingers at the ready.. (or in my case typing finger)


Struggling to find any connection between the above and gassing 

Andy


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hooray:grin2::grin2::grin2:
A gassing thread - summer must have arrived:wink2:

Sue


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> Struggling to find any connection between the above and gassing
> 
> Andy


If it starts on here again about that bloody Article 50 I'll be gassing a few people I can tell you!! Enough is enough!! Maybe we should have a referendum on whether gassing is acceptable in this new and enlightened Non European country?

In any case, when I first came on here, discussions about gassing in motorhomes was banned. Shows how lax things have become in my absence!! :grin2::grin2::wink2::wink2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Quite right

gassingis now allowed 

get in there colonel and forbid it 

Me I'm sick of carrying £3000, gold tiaras and jewels

Not a whiff of gas In sight 

Should we get rid of the hound from hell??

Sandra


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

aldra said:


> Quite right
> 
> gassingis now allowed
> 
> ...


Hound from hell is a definite deterrent. Swap him for a budgie and you might get some action Sandra!! As for the cash and jewels, put a sticker on the screen saying "stop and gas me, valuables under the drivers seat". Works for me!:laugh::laugh:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

colonel said:


> If it starts on here again about that bloody Article 50 I'll be gassing a few people I can tell you!! Enough is enough!! Maybe we should have a referendum on whether gassing is acceptable in this new and enlightened Non European country?
> 
> In any case, when I first came on here, discussions about gassing in motorhomes was banned. Shows how lax things have become in my absence!! :grin2::grin2::wink2::wink2:


Yeah commissar  Colonel just what we need now toodle pip and all that, put them up against the wall and shot them at dawn old chap.:grin2::grin2::wink2:>

Terry


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

dghr272 said:


> Yeah commissar  Colonel just what we need now toodle pip and all that, put them up against the wall and shot them at dawn old chap.:grin2::grin2::wink2:>
> 
> Terry


How did the RAF get in here. 😉😉


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Piece of cake.


----------



## siggie (Oct 2, 2010)

colonel said:


> How did the RAF get in here. 😉😉


Oi you Pongo, get back in your trench ccasion5:


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

siggie said:


> Oi you Pongo, get back in your trench ccasion5:


Trench siggie? I never left headquarters!! 😜😜😂😂


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Er.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Should not that be Usaf.

cabby


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

You will always get one motorhomer who ignores warning signs. 
Ian


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

cabby said:


> Should not that be Usaf.
> 
> cabby


Not with language like this cabby "now toodle pip and all that, put them up against the wall and shot them at dawn old chap"

:surprise::surprise:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I've decided

Money back into the bank 

Tiaras and jewels back in the safety deposit 

Now, do we actually need to carry them for insurance ? In the event of gassing 

Well I'm not but if I'm gassed I'll claim I did 

Does that sound about OK ??t :grin2::grin2:

Sandra>
.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Not to your insurance company if I tell on you!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The one very important feature that you should appreciate about Sandra is that she is as honest as it is possible to be - she would make a lousy politician as she speaks from the heart and tells the truth (neither of which could be claimed of many politicians).

Rest assured she would never ever try to pull the wool over any insurance company eyes - she never has and such an action would be totally alien to her mindset.

And I am NOT joking but mean every part of that..... she is one person that can be totally relied upon for honesty.

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I thought everyone who is gassed claimed £3000 and jewellery ??:grin2::grin2::wink2:

Is that not true then?

Sandra


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Sandra

You have forgotten to mention the Iphone/Ipad/Rolex/Digital camera/Video camera etc that are items its COMPULSORY to claim for !!!!

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

And the macbook pro.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> And the macbook pro.


Hey, I am using one of those now,and I most certainly would not return to Windows>


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Cheek
Tongue
In

Just rearrange!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I knew that pippin :grin2:

I might need to buy a Rolex 

Just in case :wink2:

Well you never know do you ??

Sandra:smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Anyone been gassed yet >


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

No there is a blockade somewhere and supplies are not getting through. I blame the EU.>>

cabby


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

As time goes on the gassers (?) get cleverer and cleverer. Proof of this a couple of nights ago. Liam felt the strong impression he had been gassed. All the proper after effects - headache and feeling woozy and found it difficult to wake up quickly. However, I was fine. Also he was not robbed as all our valuables were in MY handbag:wink2: Nothing to claim on our insurance then.

I am sure this was nothing to do with him enjoying a drink or six with a new found pal on the campsite. 

Been in France for 3 weeks and not seen rain or even a cloudy sky yet. It's a hard life:grin2::grin2::grin2:

Sue


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Were is the Wobble box Rozzer anyway who started this ridiculous thread? Has he made it to St Tropez or did those nasty French Gassers get him?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Suenliam said:


> As time goes on the gassers (?) get cleverer and cleverer. Proof of this a couple of nights ago. Liam felt the strong impression he had been gassed. All the proper after effects - headache and feeling woozy and found it difficult to wake up quickly. However, I was fine. Also he was not robbed as all our *valuables were in MY handbag*:wink2: Nothing to claim on our insurance then.
> 
> I am sure this was nothing to do with him enjoying a drink or six with a new found pal on the campsite.
> 
> ...


After the gassing all valuables were in your handbag.

So that makes you prime suspect for an 'inside' job:laugh:


----------

